# miui bluetooth question



## kcirradx (Jul 29, 2011)

hello...i have a question re: the use of a bluetooth earpiece with my droid x running miui 1.9.16.1. these are the steps i have taken to use the bt:

1. paired my bluetooth earpiece with my handset
2. turned on my bluetooth earpiece
3. turn on bluetooth on phone
4. voice command to call "xxx" 
5. phone recognizes command and dials the number
6. then i have to hit answer using bluetooth button on the phone for me to hear the other end of the call through the earpiece.

question: is there any way for the phone to automatically use bluetooth so that i don't have to hit answer using bluetooth? what i would like to do is if bluetooth is activated on the phone as well as my earpiece, and i make a call using the earpiece, the phone automatically directs sound to the earpiece (don't have to hit the bluetooth button) on the phone.

thanks. any insight is appreciated.


----------



## kcirradx (Jul 29, 2011)

hmmm....just accidentally figured out that if i hit the bluetooth earpiece button a second time after voice command, the audio is routed to the earpiece. don't have to hit the button on the handset. not sure if that is the solution, but it seems to work. still would like to know if there is a way to set that as a default.


----------



## dAi (Aug 6, 2011)

Same here! Its annoying. Cm7 rom doesn't have this problem .

I'm in my car using auxiliary cable to the headphone jack while Bluetooth on and when call comes in. I have to press use Bluetooth on phone.

Jawbone


----------

